
EU puts hold on Sun / Oracle deal - fogus
http://europa.eu/rapid/pressReleasesAction.do?reference=IP/09/1271&format=HTML&aged=0&language=EN&guiLanguage=en
======
fogus
More info here: <http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20090903122146904>

